# Will HLCD drivers still work after being in a flood?



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking for some input. I have a pair of Radian 475pb drivers mounted to a set of Veritas aluminum horns. I was in the process of building my car in my garage, had the horns mounted, and was building a custom dash around them.

The other night my family and I were evacuated from our home due to the flash flooding in Northeastern PA. I wasn't able to save anything before the water hit, and my car with all of the equipment was still in the garage. Totally submerged in flood water. I am hoping that since I was still in the concept stages with nothing hooked to power, I may be able to let everything dry out, and hopefully everything will still function.

Is this possible, or am I just wishful thinking here? I'm really hoping some of the stuff can be saved. Everything was brand new, and has never seen power. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

depends on diaphragm material. aluminum would be fine.
cloth materials may be ok once dried.
I would disassemble the motor and let everything dry separately

we are dealing with massive flooding of our basement and we dont live anywhere near a flood plain


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Dry them out and they will be fine. Disassemble them and remove the diaphragm and clean all the various parts carefully. Try not to damage the dome of the diaphragm. 

Eric


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you guys!

I hope you get your basement back to normal soon Mic! Good luck.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

same with your amplifiers if they got wet. open the cases and spray them out really well under your kitchen sink to clean them, then let them totally dry BEFORE powering them up.


----------

